# Steiner Utility Vehicle



## Gunpowder (Jun 21, 2010)

Bought a Steiner model Hawk UV today. It is in very good shape and runs great. I know it is no longer made but understand parts are available from Jacogson. I bought it to sell it cause I really don't need it. The frame is very heavy duty a UV. Just wonder if anyone on the forum knows anything about them.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is a picture


----------



## Warthawg (Jun 21, 2010)

2x4 or 4x4


----------



## Gunpowder (Jun 22, 2010)

It is 2X4. 14hp Vanguard V-Twin motor. It was used at a golf course only by the maintenance manager as his personal vehicle.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 22, 2010)

Only thing your missing is the price.

oh...wait...the swap n sell isn't open yet....carry on.


----------



## KDarsey (Jun 22, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Only thing your missing is the price.
> 
> oh...wait...the swap n sell isn't open yet....carry on.



......................or is it.....


----------



## Gunpowder (Jun 24, 2010)

I really wasn't advertising it so that is why no price. Put it in my front yard and on the second day the first guy that looked at it bought it. It was a pretty cool vehicle but I just did not need it since I have a 4 wheeler and a lifted golf cart.


----------

